# Bourbon and Scotch Recommendations



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Was looking for some bourbon and scotch recommendations since I know some of the guys here drink it. 

On the bourbon front I am a huge fan of Woodford Reserve and also like Knob Creek and even Maker's Mark (for something a little cheaper). I have tried Buffalo trace and don't like it (found it too grassy). 

For scotch I do not like the peaty flavours. So far really like Jura 10, Glen Farclas 21 (and 30 as well but way too expensive in Canada), Belvanie double wood 12 and Jamaican cask.

Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I like 1792 Ridgemont Reserve for about 30 bucks a fifth. For scotch, I end up coming back to glenfidich.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

I typically like peaty scotches, specifically Ardbeg Uigeadail or the ten year old, but they are very peaty so you probably won't like them, for less peaty I recommend Oban, Highland Park, and Glenmorangie

For bourbon, I've heard eagle rare is pretty good, but haven't tried it yet


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Some scotches I've quite enjoyed:

- Chieftain's Isle of Jura 1996 (15 Year), Bourbon Barrel
- Highland Park 18
- Caol Ila 25 Cask Strength
- Benraich 15, Tawny Port Finish
- Bowmore Darkest 15
- Talisker 18
- Glenmorangie Signet
- Glenlivet Nadurra
- Murray mcDavid Bowmore 1996 (14 Year) Bordeaux

As to bourbon, I'm sure others will have better insight. My personal favorite is Bulleit, though if I'm going Rye I will generally go with Old Overholt for budgetary reasons.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Kruz:

Can you tell us what kind of prices you'd find comfortable spending on a bottle of whisky? What is alot for you? 

Second question - are you within travelling distance of Kensington Wine Market?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

beerindex said:


> Some scotches I've quite enjoyed:
> 
> - Chieftain's Isle of Jura 1996 (15 Year), Bourbon Barrel
> - Highland Park 18
> ...


If you don't like peat you're not going to like the ones in red. The bowmores and the first one listed I have not had, but I believe they are Islay whiskies, so they would be peaty too.

stick with any scotch that has Speyside or Highland on the label (describing region, not brand), make sure it's single malt, and you should be fine. You may also want to try some blends to see if you like those better, they are typically not very peaty


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Dalmore 12 years! ?


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Hey thanks for all the suggestion guys! The Glenmorangie suggestion is right on the money. I've recently tried the 10yr and the quinta ruben (sp?) and think both are great easy drinking scotches. I am going to try more in the future.

Frodo I like to spend around $50 on bottles that I can drink any time and around $100 for something a bit more special. I don't see spending over $100 ish any time soon. Thankfully Glenfarclas is around $115 here . I like checking out Kensington for their selection but their prices are always the highest in the city I find.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bourbon, if you enjoy Knob creek, I would suggest having yourself a little tasting.

Go out and grab all of the Jim Beam small batch.

Bookers, Bakers, Basil Hayden, and Knob Creek

All great, with their own distinct flavor.

Blantons is also a great easy to find bourbon in a reasonable price range.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Kruz said:


> Was looking for some bourbon and scotch recommendations since I know some of the guys here drink it.
> 
> On the bourbon front I am a huge fan of Woodford Reserve and also like Knob Creek and even Maker's Mark (for something a little cheaper). I have tried Buffalo trace and don't like it (found it too grassy).
> 
> For scotch I do not like the peaty flavours. So far really like Jura 10, Glen Farclas 21 (and 30 as well but way too expensive in Canada), Belvanie double wood 12 and Jamaican cask.





Kruz said:


> The Glenmorangie suggestion is right on the money. I've recently tried the 10yr and the quinta ruben (sp?) and think both are great easy drinking scotches. I am going to try more in the future.
> 
> Frodo I like to spend around $50 on bottles that I can drink any time and around $100 for something a bit more special. I don't see spending over $100 ish any time soon. Thankfully Glenfarclas is around $115 here . I like checking out Kensington for their selection but their prices are always the highest in the city I find.


Well, based on what you like, I can recommend some brands that would seem to fall in your "wheelhouse" in terms of flavours.

1) Bourbon: You seem to like sweeter bourbons as opposed to drier ones. The most extreme example of this flavour profile should be Wild Turkey - or so I've heard. The 101 bottling is legendary on a bourbon board I belong to. Something closer to what you've tried would be the Weller 12yr if you can get it.

2) Scotch: Many of the scotches you like have significant sherry influence in their wood policy (use of sherry casks) so an obvious choice would be something from the Aberlour line. Their CS version is a legend on whisky boards all over the place. Not my cuppa but very popular. The Glenmorangie Nector D'or (Sauternes finish) was rated highly in a Whisky Advocate article about pairing cigars and scotch.

Hope some of this helps...


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Frodo. I'll keep my eye out for the names you mentioned.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Theres 6 different whisky producing regions in Scotland and each has its own style varying from dry, fruity, and light. To peaty, smokey, spicy, and earthy.
This is a site you may find really helpful. I know its showed me some great scotch whiskies I would have never tried. Its nice because it groups them according to the characteristics of the whisky so you can look at whiskies that fit the style you like. Similar Style and Taste Scotch Whisky

Lots of info on scotch here as well....Art of Blending Webcast « Scotch Hobbyist's Blog

Going on the sherry influence previously mentioned give the Glenlivet 15 a try, its one of my favorites and pairs well with LP 9s


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say take a look at some of the Four Roses bourbons. They have a Small Batch that many people like and also a Single Barrel that many enjoy. this year there was also limited editions of both of those that have been put out that are both very good. 

Another tasty one is Blanton's that is good and about $59. Plus the tops are jockeys in different positions with a letter at the back leg of the horse find all the bottle caps to spell Blanton's and you have a race from start to finish.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

My favorite Bourbon on the rocks is Elijah Craig 18 yr old. If I mix it is Eagle Rare, Woodford or Knob Creek.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't drink Scotch anymore.
Bourbon suggestions.
Makers Mark, Buffalo Trace, Knob Creek, Bookers, Bakers, Blanton's ,Pappy Van Winkle!
Great bargain Bourbons.
Fighting Cock 101 proof, Wild Turkey 101 Proof, Old Grand Dad 100 proof


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Peaty, but none too Peaty (at least not Lagavulin, Ardberg, Laphroaig peaty) favorites are Highland Park 12 and 18, Balvenie Doublewood and Talikser. I also like Glenfarclas 17 and Tomatin 18. You might also like Auchentoshan (cant recall which one) and Caol Illa 12 year (very citris). I am not a big fan of either of the last two but people seem to like them and I didn't find either of them particularly peaty IIRC.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont drink scotch so I'll leave that to the experts. Lots of good bourbons already mentioned and all within the $25-60 range. The only other one I would mention is Bulliet, real smooth, full flavor with a nice cinnamon note, real great bargain at $25.


----------



## Smoker LKG (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a fan of Jack Daniels and Glenlivet 15yrs old, also some times I do drink Rum. I've been meaning to try Glenfiddich and Glenmorangie.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

olotti said:


> I dont drink scotch so I'll leave that to the experts. Lots of good bourbons already mentioned and all within the $25-60 range. The only other one I would mention is Bulliet, real smooth, full flavor with a nice cinnamon note, real great bargain at $25.


Always looked at it and passed it up gonna try it next time out!
Thanks for the suggestion R/G for you sir!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I recently tried Bulleit's Rye for the first time a week ago and was pretty impressed. I also like some Four Roses every once in a while. I used to drink a lot of Buffalo Trace about 5 years ago before their popularity and prices both increased. Tony mentioned a real good one too on the Pappy. Rip Van Winkle is also good and not as expensive as Pappy. You pretty much can't go wrong with anything from Old Rip Van Winkle. Their stuff can be hard to find though.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I always suggest Bulleit bourbon. Probably the best sub-$30/750mL bottle of bourbon you can find and sells for around $22. On the higher end - Blanton's or Eagle Rare.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

If you can find it, try the Maker's 46 bourbon. Add a couple drops of water to it and it sips some smooth. I'm not usually a big burbon fan, but this one did it for me.


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

T3Hunter said:


> If you can find it, try the Maker's 46 bourbon. Add a couple drops of water to it and it sips some smooth. I'm not usually a big burbon fan, but this one did it for me.


Bought a bottle of this for the first time yesterday. Tonight the woman and I did a comparison between Makers Mark and the Maker's 46. It's like night and day. We first tasted the Makers Mark. It was good, as usual. then we had the 46. OH MAN! It was like candy! Much sweeter and way smoother than the MM. In fact, dangerously smooth. You can drink a bunch of it and not realize it until the bottle's empty.

Ask me how I know


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

How much sweeter? Hopefully not like that Red Stag crap Jim Beam put out. That stuff tastes like Robitussin.


Just curious has anyone here used thewhiskyexchange for ordering rare/htf stuff? They have some amazing stuff I've yet to see for sale anywhere else.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

You mentioned Knob Creek and Maker's Mark. I am not a fan of either. There are some very good low priced bourbons that OhMatt commented on in the bourbon thread. I think his rec's are spot on. For me, I am a big fan of Both Buffalo trace (moderate price) and Eagle Rare (Moderate ++ price). They come from the same distillery.

As far as the Peaty scotches - of course it's Islay. My favorite bottle of booze, bar none, is Lagavulin 16. Ardbeg and Caol Ila I like very much. Laphroig I find a little too strong. I don't understand why people shy away from blended whiskey's but there is a blend of all the Islay single malts called "Black Bottle". Make sure to get the 10 year. Trader Joe's also has a blended Islay - I forget the name of it off the top of my head but it is a well priced alternative to the 10 year old Black Bottle, which isn't very much anyhow.


----------

